# I need a hinge and don't know what it is called...



## Martin_S (7 Feb 2019)

I am making some photo stands for my camera club and they need to fold up and fit in the back of a car. They have one set which I am copying - it consists of a hinged A frame at each end, 3 horizontal rails with attachments to lock onto the A frames and then some strings to stop the A frames opening too far and also to stop the photos falling through (the photos sit in a groove in the rails and lean against the string).

This design is fine in use, but can be tricky to stand-up/put together and the strings tend to get in a tangle so I am looking to improve.

Instead of having the horizontal rails clip and lock onto the A frames at each end, I was thinking of fixing the middle rail permanently such that a bolt at each end and a hinge in the middle allowed it to fold in half and bring the 2 end frames together for storage. In this way they would only need to clip on the 2 remaining rails to what would already be an erected and stable framework (and then I need a solution for the strings).

My issue is that I can picture the hinge I need in the centre of the middle rail but I don't know what it is called - my wife says I need an elbow joint, which is a fair description of how it needs to work. 

a) Does this all make sense?
b) If it does, what am I looking for to joint that centre rail?

So in operation, I have 2 rails end on end, say 75x15, hinged such that the '15' face goes from end on end to folded over and touching each other. (Or 180 degrees to zero)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nev (7 Feb 2019)

Card table hinge?
Easel Hinge?


----------



## MusicMan (7 Feb 2019)

Flap hinge?


----------



## Martin_S (7 Feb 2019)

Not a flap hinge - that is what I am using for the A frames.

A card table hinge would do it - though I have seen more elaborate brass fittings which go over the end of the rails and allow them to close together and also, open out 180 degrees.

Just found a 'folding table hinge' which would be perfect if the 2 halves closed together as opposed to side by side.


----------



## Brtone (5 Mar 2019)

Have a look at bar hinges, used to be fitted to bar counter flaps, usually thick brass.


----------



## AndyT (5 Mar 2019)

Maybe a knife hinge?

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=knife+hinge&t ... &ia=images


----------



## Benchwayze (6 Mar 2019)

Step-ladder hinge or paste-board hinge But it will be galvanised mind. 

I bought two pairs when I was designing an outdoor 'A' frame clothes drier for the yard. But illness and so on got in the way. 

(Getting old isn't for wimps!  )


----------



## rbland (6 Mar 2019)

Soss hinge? Or just 'concealed hinge' if you drop the brand name.


----------



## chris watford (7 Mar 2019)

We need to all knuckle down to find the answer.

Bloss

PS:sorry.


----------

